# Podeis ayudarme con el sustrato para este Pahp..



## Jordi (Mar 9, 2019)

allow me a question finished the flowering I would like to change the substrate .... the idea would be to make one with 50% of medium bark 10% of bark pequenya, 10% of coal and some stone volcanica i shredded oyster shell very pequenya ..... it seems appropriate?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2019)

Depends on how often you water. Nada puede ayudar a ese labio.


----------

